# Land for Lease Washington County



## brtarbutton (Sep 1, 2010)

I have a 750 acre tract for lease in Washington County (Sandersville).  $8.50 an acre.  Former club who had leased for years couldn't keep the club together.  Good land and a reasonable rate to a responsible lessee.  478-240-9577.


----------



## Big Andy (Sep 1, 2010)

Does it have power and water?


----------



## brtarbutton (Sep 1, 2010)

No power or water.


----------



## maddog10 (Sep 25, 2010)

Is this property is avaliable?


----------

